# Madame Leota Tombstone Build Using Servos



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I decided last year I wanted to build a tombstone just like the one at Disneyworld that mirrored the same movements. Well, I finally got around to starting the build and I have been taking photos of my progress. Here is the album of my progress http://www.halloweenforum.com/members/dionicia-albums-madame-leota-tombstone.html


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is a video of the servos in place and moving http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K9GhliRBqAk (my vlog in case your wondering). I need to get to work on the tombstone now.


----------



## VinceMacPaul (Oct 31, 2009)

Excellent work. Thanks for posting. Can't wait to see the finished prop.


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Looks good!


----------



## tk1055 (Oct 7, 2010)

Glad to see some one tackling this! Gotta say it was one of the things that I saw really get people at HM in FL.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

can't wait for more updates

should be awesome!

amk


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Turning out fantastically! The eyes are dead-on for the real thing.


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Incredible - I'm going to have to check out more of your videos.


----------

